# '97 Jetta 2.0. What oil?



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

We have a bone-stock '97 Jetta GL with the 8-valve 2.0. Reading through the owner's manual, we noticed two things about the oil specification...
1. There is no VW502 requirement.
2. The optimum oil weight seems to be either 5w40, 10w30, or 10w40. In fact, the manual advises against 5w30 if you're doing any kind of extended or high-speed driving. I'm assuming the interstate qualifies as "high-speed."
So, what oil have you had good results with? The only 5w40 I can find in this area is Syntec full-synthetic, but I would like to find something a bit more affordable for the Jetta, if possible. 
Thanks,
JimC


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i use 10w40 all year round.


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (urbancynic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urbancynic* »_i use 10w40 all year round.

X2


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: '97 Jetta 2.0. What oil? (Thorzdad)*

I run 20W/50 most of the year, but I'm in CA, and it's over 100F today, and yesterday, and the day before, and I don't even live in the desert.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

10w40 works fine in the az desert. i dont suppose 20w50 hurts tho. i used 20w50 in my mk2's (1.8 8v and 1.8 16v) tho.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

10W-30, though the manual seems to indicate 20W-50 for my temps. 234K+ and counting...


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Valvoline SynPower 5w40


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: '97 Jetta 2.0. What oil? (Thorzdad)*

all depends where you live ...cold...hot weather? ive use Castrol's 5/50... good for high heat... currently using mobil 0w40 for coming winter...


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in central Indiana. So, freezing temps in the winter, with occasional sub-zero blasts. Then, up to the upper 90's in the summer.


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_Valvoline SynPower 5w40

Where can you find that? I've not seen 5w40 SynPower anywhere in my area.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (Thorzdad)*

Mobil1 0-40








assuming you dont live in arizona or something. 
if you do, i would look into a higher greade oil, 20-50, 10-40, etc.
Its very dependent on tempature.
just do some searching on here, and you'll find a ton of info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (Thorzdad)*

My local Napa carries it or can get it. Part number 966 which might be 6qts in 1 box.


----------



## 2jettadad09 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: '97 Jetta 2.0. What oil? (Thorzdad)*

Royal Purple 10w30 full synthetic I run RP in everything and have for over 10 yrs.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (Thorzdad)*

There are as many opinions about oils as there are oils.
Basically use a high quality VW filter or the OEM equivalent (fram suck).
Follow the recommended change interval if you want to. Just don't go too long. I live in Canada so pardon the Kilometers (approx. 1.6 KM = 1 Mile).
If using conventional oil (I recommend Castrol GTX. I live in similar climate conditions to yours so I'd go with 10w30) change it between 5000 and 6000 km.
If using Synthetic (I like Mobil 1 but have used others in the past including Castrol Syntec) you can extend your change interval to twice that of conventional oil. Again I would use 10w30.
Before someone else points it out, both synthetic oils I mentioned are not completely synthetic. Due to a legal battle years ago Castrol won the right to call its Syntec oil synthetic despite it's use of highly refined conventional base stock. Since this case, most other manufacturers of "synthetic oil" have done the same. Including Mobil one which used to be purely synthetic until they lost the case to Castrol.
Having said that, there is nothing wrong with sourcing out a true synthetic oil for your car ( a few have already been mentioned above ), but unless you are running a turbo or supercharger and tracking the car, there is no real advantage over convetional synthetics. 
BTW if you are racing the car, you will want to change the oil after every race, so I'd recommend Castrol GTX again, as it is excellent and stands up well to racing, and won't break the bank.
Again, these are my opinions, and just opinions, so no need to get nasty!


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

No, no...the car isn't being raced. Far from it. It's a beater, for the most part. Just semi-dependable transport to/from work for my kid.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

what i use to lubricate my car is the semen produuced by my balls.... yes people my balls ae so large and amaazing they can produce up to 7qts a day of group V class synthetic semen. i also sell it for 100 dollars a quart if anyones is interested, NASA uses it to lube the shuttle's turbine engines


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (Thorzdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thorzdad* »_No, no...the car isn't being raced. Far from it. It's a beater, for the most part. Just semi-dependable transport to/from work for my kid. 

10w30 Castrol GTX ( I think Costco sells it by the case) and a good filter, changed regularly and you'll be fine. You'll also avoid the slight chance of developing an oil leak due to switching to synthetic.
A small but significant number of cars that switch from conventional oil to synthetic develop an oil leak due to the stronger detergent additives of synthetic. These additives have been known, particularly in higher mileage cars, to clean out deposits of oil sludge residue left over from the conventional oil. 
In some cases these deposits are actually plugging an existing, but unknown oil leak. Unknown because the regular oil left it undisturbed, plugged up with oil sludge or what have you. Switching to Synth cleans everything up and unplugs the leak.
Sticking with a conventional oil will avoid this potential problem, however slight the chance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

*Re: '97 Jetta 2.0. What oil? (Thorzdad)*

TYPE SF, SG, SH
Above 68°F (20°C) 40
32°to 86°F (0°to 30°C) 30
Below 23°F (-5°C) 10W
14°to 50°F (-10°to 10°C) 20W-20
Above 14°F (-10°C) 20W-40, 20W-50
Above 5°F (-15°C) 1990-92 15W-40, 15W-50
Above 5°F (-15°C) 1993-96 15W-40, 15W-50, 20W-40, 20W-50
-4°to 60°F(-20°to 15°C), 1990-93 10W-30, 10W40
Below 14°F (-10°C), 1990-91 5W-20, 5W-30
5°to 78°F (-15°to 25°C), 1992-94 10W-30, 10W-40
Below 60°F (15°C) 1995 5W-30, 10W-30
Below 78°F (25°C), 1992-94 5W-30
All Temperatures, 1993-96 5W-30, 10W-50, 10W-60
Below 60°F (15°C) 1996 5W-30, 5W-40, 10W-30, 10W-40
so it looks like 20w50 for most of the year 


_Modified by rommeldawg at 4:59 AM 9-26-2009_


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

I just changed mine and used Delvac 1300 15W-40 + Wix filter.


----------

